

JIRA Dev Team Doesn't Use JIRA? - hshojaee
http://www.hamidshojaee.com/post/47641937622/jira-dev-team-doesnt-use-jira

======
r0b0ticus
Sometimes having something on a computer screen isn't what you need to get the
job done and may make things more complicated. I am guessing thats the story
behind the notes.

~~~
hshojaee
The number of sticky notes and the complexity and detail of each note card
(they are color coordinated and such) don't seem like something they did real
quick and then throw it into JIRA. It makes it seem like that's how they track
their projects.

------
heliostatic
I think they're doing affinity diagramming, not sprint planning...

~~~
hshojaee
Isn't that what their Greenhopper product is suppose to help with? It just
seems so wrong for a project management software company to be using such an
archaic system to manage their own projects. I can understand the need if the
user experience is really bad - maybe that's why that was the focus of V6.

